# VirtualBox vlan with em driver



## copypaiste (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi!

Are the vlan functions of the IntelPro/1000 virtual adapters fully available in the port version of VirtualBox?

I tried my best but failed to get it working for FreeBSD 7.2 guest OSes. 
Any stories of success? 


Host OS is FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4
virtualbox-3.0.51.r22902_1


----------



## vlabmichl (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,

I'm quite interested in this thread, too.
I experience similar problems with two VMs that run pfSense's FreeBSD on a Windows XP Pro and a Mac Os X (10.4) VirtualBox host environment. I'm experimenting with these VMs for severals days now inside my VLAN environments without any success.

Finally I booted a "physical machine" (PM) with the Live-CD of pfSense to test if the problem resides within the VMs, pfSense itself, Windows, OSX, the HP switches or whatever...
As I have completed the setup and connected all as it should I could connect the Live-CD PM successfully to any possible VLAN in my network.

After the PM test I transfered the EXACTLY same configuration to my VMs but had no success at all with this.

So my conclusion is that the problem must be:
* Somewhere within the VMs host emulation of the NICs, as both (the Windows and the Mac) hosts fail to transport my packets correctly. So, I also don't think it's an Windows Problem (although I've read many threads on this) with VLAN incompatibility.

* OR sth due to an incompatibility of FreeBSD with the "em0" NICs of VirtualBox

I'm very excited how this thread develops and if we can find a solution on this.

Good luck for your testing!

;-)

- Michl


----------



## vlabmichl (Nov 7, 2009)

I found the following bug report in the VirtualBox bugtracker:
http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/4370

If you scroll down a bit towards the middle of the comments section you'll find the following cite:

*note*

bridging the physical interface and then trying to setup a vlan interface within guest fails to pass vlan tags out host interface. This behavior is the same in all Host OS's apparently.​
So, I think this should clarify things so far that this *isn't* a FreeBSD issue rather than a VirtualBox bug.

- Michl


----------

